# 3op and M2 tutorial?



## cubefan4848 (Nov 9, 2010)

I was just curious about where I can find a good 3op and M2 tutorial. I have seen Thrawst's video for 3op but could not follow it easily at all. 

If there is no good tutorials can one of you guys just make one up for me. Thanks


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 9, 2010)

Good for M2:






He also has a few other videos on M2 edges. Just clarification topics. 
I don't think he explains parity very well though.


----------



## Hypertext Eye (Nov 10, 2010)

Macky wrote an excellent guide for 3OP. http://cubefreak.net/bld/3op_guide.html


----------



## cubefan4848 (Nov 10, 2010)

Hypertext Eye said:


> Macky wrote an excellent guide for 3OP. http://cubefreak.net/bld/3op_guide.html


 
I've read that page but a video tutorial would be much better


----------



## cubefan4848 (Nov 10, 2010)

I have figured everything out apart from Corner permutation for 3op so if someone could help with that. Thanks


----------



## MrMoney (Nov 10, 2010)

cubefan4848 said:


> I have figured everything out apart from Corner permutation for 3op so if someone could help with that. Thanks


 
Hey bro, ofcourse we can help you out. The thing is blindfold-solving is very much an "AHA" experience as it seems you suddenly GET IT after alot of experimenting with your cube. You need to think in terms of CYCLES when doing BLD. We only want to disturbe a minimum of pieces on the cube while BLD solving, as keeping track of permutation and orientation of 20 pieces is very hard and not efficient.

I have View attachment 3OP.doc added a 3OP file with all the 42 algoritms you need for the permutationpart of the corners. You do not need to learn it by heart if your understand how and WHY the aperms work. Or else just take some time to look at the algorithms and see if you spot some similarities. Most of them are mirrors, inverses or a move away from being like another algorithm.

I will write more later when you have other questions. Good luck!


----------



## mr6768 (Nov 10, 2010)

The best tutorial for 3op is the Macky's pdf . just read it over and over again to understand it . 
And the best for M2 is the Eric limeback's tutorial on youtube. 
do not look for a good video tutorial for 3op because you're not gonna find it .


----------



## ilikecubing (Nov 22, 2010)

is 3op for corners efficient?


----------



## aronpm (Nov 22, 2010)

ilikecubing said:


> is 3op for corners efficient?


 
No.


----------



## PalashD (Nov 23, 2010)

If you want something corner efficient try BH


----------



## PalashD (Nov 23, 2010)

If you want something corner efficient try BH


----------



## PalashD (Nov 23, 2010)

If you want something corner efficient try BH


----------



## ilikecubing (Nov 26, 2010)

PalashD said:


> If you want something corner efficient try BH


 
And what method do you use for BLD?


----------

